# [Samba] Bei erster Anmeldung soll der Benutzer ein neues Passwort vergeben müssen!



## Timo Rickert (21. März 2005)

Wenn ich am Samba-Server einen neuen Benutzer eingerichtet habe und der sich dann an einem Windowsclient das erste mal anmeldet, soll dieser Benutzer ein neues Passwort vergeben müssen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man das an Samba-Server einstellt?

Gruß Timo


----------



## GFX-Händchen (22. März 2005)

*Re: [Samba] Bei erster Anmeldung soll der Benutzer ein neues Passwort vergeben müssen*

Keine Ahnung ob dies einfach *so* möglich ist oder dazu ein extra Script benötigt wird.
Ich hab mal gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden:
Zitat:

```
Bei der Authentifizierung wird nicht die Systemuserdatenbank (etc/passwd) befragt, den SAMBA besitzt eine Userdatei. In der “/etc/smbpasswd” stehen alle Sambauser und deren Paßwörter (verschusselt).

Um auf die Freigaben zugreifen zu können, benötigt man dennoch die Rechte eines existierenden Unixusers auf den Server. Um das zu realisieren, gibt es generell zwei Möglichkeiten.

Bei kleineren Netzwerken bietet es sich an, beide Userdatein sycron zu halte, das heißt zu jedem Windowsuser existiert auch ein User auf den Unixsystem. der Befehl “unix password sync = yes” erleichtert, bei den meisten Linuxdistributionen, diese Arbeit ungemein.

unix password sync = yes Sektion: global Standard: unix password sync = no

Wichtig: Dieser Parameter verhindert aber auch, daß ein User vom Client aus sein Paßwort ändern kann !

Dabei existiert ein Eintrag für den Unixuser in ”etc/passwd” und ein weiterer in “/etc/smbpasswd”, so daß sich ein authentifizierter SAMBA-(Windows)User am Server anmeldet, mit der Rechten, des gleichen Unixusers verbunden wird.
```
Quelle!

Nun, warum richtest du es nicht so ein, dass der User dasselbe Passwort hat? 

Edit:
Mit Webmin und Usermin sollte der angemeldete User auf eine Miniseite gelangen und sein Passwort ändern können.
(so ähnlich über Googel gefunden).

*&* Eigentlich soll man das PW ja auch mittels STRG, ALT + ENTF ändern können. 
Wenn ein Benutzer sich auf dem Server einloggen kann, funktionieren die üblichen Linux-Bordmittel: passwd und smbpasswd.
Quelle!

Edit:
Noch etwas Literatur.
http://lug.krems.cc/docu/samba/ch03_01.html#ch03-57581

Ich denke, du wirst es also per Script erzwingen müssen, dass der User sein Passwort bei der ersten Anmeldung ändert!

Edit:
Die User bei der Login-Shell auf /bin/bash anstatt wie Standard /bin/false umstellen, dann sollten die User ihr Passwort ändern können.
*Oder* als Shell /usr/bin/smbpasswd eintragen.

So, jetzt denke ich, dass ich genug editiert habe!


----------

